# Old Squaws.



## Mr pike (Sep 14, 2009)

While fishing in Port Huron lsat Sunday, my brother inlaw and myself seen about 5 groups of these, 3-5 birds in each group. What an absolute beautiful bird. In over 25 years of waterfowl hunting , ive never seen Old Squaws around here. Left click on the pics to get a larger view.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

We shoot some every year on lake Huron. If you go along the northern part of the river in the winter there is a lot whipping around!


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

We shot our first 2 old squaws last season. Saw a couple more too. Nice pics.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

We saw and shot quite a few last year. All juvies and hens but there were times they were like mosquitos.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

There are a ton of them on saginaw bay right now. Last 2 trips out of the Linwood area there seems to be alot of them. 

Grizzly


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

If you want the full plumage in the fall follow us 15 miles out into superior this fall.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

dont make it sound so hard. we get em 8 miles out is all!lol


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

15 MILES? 8 MILES? We drove all the way to Maine, on Christmas, to get ours :yikes: 
We have several ultra nice birds at the taxidermist now - won't get them back until August . I can hardly wait!!!!!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

If it makes you feel better we drove all the way to superior like 5 hours


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> If you want the full plumage in the fall follow us 15 miles out into superior this fall.


When you're this far out, how do you set up? I would assume the water is greater than 50' deep. Just curious as to how you set dekes when the water is that deep.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Long lines. We have 140' mainlines and the ability to add to it if needed. Bob hunted a spot in lake Michigan in 90 ft and had to add to the rig to have enough. You need like 90 ft just for the decoys.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

oldsquaw dont live in Michigan.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

T.J. said:


> oldsquaw dont live in Michigan.


What's a oldsquaw!:evil:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

They are black grey and white with a blue bill right???


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been shooting them right along on lake huron. They stay out away from shore for the most part in the innerbay during season unlike now when their everywhere out there. The further north you go and further out seems you can get some nicer plumed birds. I have been getting alot but you have to kill alot to get and hope a nice plumed drake shows up. Got a nice long tail last november out of au gres. LK mich holds a ton of them but same deal- offshore and long line gang rigs. Lk mich is awesome for sqaw,bills,goldens and buffies in nov/dec and late season jan. Too bad most wall mounters are on the bay right now. I may get criticized but i believe i kill as many sqaws as some on here and i never had to go 15 miles out. Maybe you can argue there are more mature birds out there. I been killing all the sqauw the law lets me per day from standish to alpena without going deeper than 40 fow. lk mich never went more than 5 miles out. last jan killed them on the beach practically. Sqaw, scoter and buffies seem to decoy better than any other duck i ever hunted. They commit from way out and you can shoot miss and they come right back in again alot of the time. Divers my duck of choice.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

***?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Seriously?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry if i tried to help mr pike or others find some squaws. didnt want to come across cocky or arrogant. sorry lew. Love this site sometimes. I kill sqaws at muskegon and white lake if any lk mich duck hunters want to hate on me too.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think it was a good post pointing out that they are basically everywhere on the great lakes. Guys that think they need to be specifically where others are going to be able to kill them are over thinking it and wasting time and gas.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

The first one I killed in MI was 10 years ago on a 200 acre lake in the center of mid MI. I won't be surprised if some one kills one on one of the GMA's before long...they really aren't that uncommon anymore....it is nice to see them colored up like in the op though!


----------

